# WCG ECD's thread



## KLiKzg (Apr 13, 2021)

Now that I have found out that WCG moderators & admins have silenced me on forum with their "moderation of each post" (which they don't have time to do). So, as most of us I was pissed off at them. But that doesn't mean they can silence me anywhere, so I am happy to continue my work from this topic. Probably you will not see my post for last few months, but those can be posted if you want (just ask for them). But probably, the time has moved on, so data down below is the most current!
If you get me to be somewhat "sarcastic", it's only because non-profit org.WCG threated me like shit. A member which is number 1 in 2/3 indicators in one of the World countries & well within top 1% of contributing members (chek out my signature down below). So please, take it as with a gram of salt, from my end. I will not be "too naughty", but will be brutal in honesty! 

Repost from 1st Apr ECD's:





Changes:
- HSTB in red, as no "research calls" have been put in news on WCG.
- OPN in yellow, as reported batches in "research call news" is the same as last month (good job WCG, for checking out data ). Expect to have a big drop with next release (about ending 6 months sooner), when batch number is corrected from WCG. We're now closer to ~40% then to "WCG reported" 30%, considering posts in this forum.
- MIP project is soon to get to average project length of ~1390 days, so after that we run blindly to ECD

Also, people have probably missed what GPU will mean with 5x or 10x power to research (post from Mar 2021). Check out numbers, depending of % of GPU vs. CPU:





Hope this all find you helpful & will continue to track out the progress on WCG projects here (where WCG moderators can't silence me ).

Feel free to post some feedbacks, what you want to see more...


----------



## phill (Apr 29, 2021)

I will be honest and just say, I'm a little confused as to the post??.... 

Are these results just your own or a total of your team?


----------



## KLiKzg (Apr 30, 2021)

phill said:


> I will be honest and just say, I'm a little confused as to the post??....
> 
> Are these results just your own or a total of your team?


You can see my past reporting of other projects tracking of ECD's (Estimated Completion Date) in topic on link here.

WCG has muted me on forum & is moderating all my posts. Why - ask them?! They also have not responded to my e-mail question.
Great thing is, TechPowerUp is not WCG, so I need to be polite here. But can say that moderators & admins on WCG forum are not doing anything to keep up the community.
So I switched here to post same project ECD's.

All these projects will end around the dates that I've put.
& one more hint, we have gone through 2/3 of 30k batches for OPNG sub-project. 

EDIT: GPU explosion of RAC, in picture:


----------



## KLiKzg (May 4, 2021)

Start May ECD's:




Changes:
- HSTB still no clue, when it will dry out.
- MIP is close to average length of the project ECD, so after 26th we are running blind to project end.
- OPN in in *yellow*, as no calls from researchers has been made & WCG reported 30k of finished batches. But we are closer to 45k in CPU units & around 40k in GPU units. Originally, has been planed for 2 targets of 50k each, we need to see what is going on with this? Is the project ending soon or do we have more targets to crunch against. As the 1st target will end up in June, for CPU. But we're not sure if GPU units will be against one or both targets or any other target (for that matter). Any info on those is welcome.

Keep crunching & hunt for more badges.


----------



## Toothless (May 4, 2021)

Is this like, project info? All you've said is you got kicked off their forums and something about numbers.


----------



## KLiKzg (May 4, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Is this like, project info? All you've said is you got kicked off their forums and something about numbers.


Yes, this is project progress info.

& it's a reason...the reason, why WCG is so upset with me. As it didn't want to show progress of their projects at all.
So I kept doing it & doing it...as some users on forum liked to know will they catch the badge.
We all made a game out of it...managing our accounts, turning OFF & ON some of the projects.
Staff on WCG didn't like what we did to servers & how we managed to keep up with the work, finding info outside the WCG on research web pages & so on.
So they have eliminated, us one by one...some of the people who were keeping up the progress of the projects left...some of them died...& for me, when they couldn't do anything else - they silenced me.

But I'm sure, many people here are in hunt for badges.
Like I am for MCM & then I am turning MCM project OFF.
Why?
WCG have been repeatedly on their forum to put more badges. They ignored people which can get to those badges.
So now, some users are ignoring them.


----------



## Toothless (May 4, 2021)

KLiKzg said:


> Yes, this is project progress info.
> 
> & it's a reason...the reason, why WCG is so upset with me. As it didn't want to show progress of their projects at all.
> So I kept doing it & doing it...as some users on forum liked to know will they catch the badge.
> ...


I can kinda see that badge hunting thing. I guess it's nice to see when the project ends too. I just crunch for the hell of it.


----------



## KLiKzg (May 7, 2021)

Those are probably all reruns, as the project is getting back to 500M points per day.






40k batches in less then a month.


----------



## KLiKzg (Jun 3, 2021)

Beginning of June ECD's:




Changes:
- HSTB & MIP got no info from researchers in May. 
- HSTB & MIP are calculated with average projects days numbers. Both projects passed the initial 1376 days, which is (currently) the average length of project on WCG. So can not extrapolate the END COMPLETION DATE for those 2 projects.
- OPN got now report for CPU & GPU versions. After "stress test", OPNG WU come slowly to computers.
- After stress test on OPN, we expect to be finished with crunching in 2022 - based on 2x 50k batches (2 targets) for CPU & 50k GPU work unites (WU). Probably GPU WU will be expanded.
- MCM got shorter for few months, getting in 2022.
- ARP is getting along & got some speed also, to end 1y earlier in 2023.


----------



## KLiKzg (Jun 23, 2021)

User *Threadripper* from SWE is also making graphs for keeping track of OPNG work units (WU).

This it the one for 1st 50k batches:




& this is for 2nd set of batches from 50~100k batches:



Will post also his graphs from time to time, to show how is the OPNG WU progressing.

A whole topic can be found here.


----------



## KLiKzg (Jun 30, 2021)

End of June ECD's:




Changes:
- MIP finally got closing of all batches, announced here. End is within month of July.
- OPN is suspected to have 200k batches, 100k per CPU + 100k per GPU. Proof: we know that 50k batches per protein binding target & we know there are 2 targets on SARS-CoV2 considered in OPN. As both CPU & GPU units passed 50k, so it is suspected that both have 100k.
Moved to later time, as 50k were added.
- MCM got no research call from June. Got some slow-down, based from heat-wave in northern hemisphere.
- ARP is progressing a little quicker, based on winter time in southern hemisphere.

Any thoughts?


----------



## KLiKzg (Jul 3, 2021)

*Threadripper* reported OPNG completion up to 100k (from 29th June):




So we expect to finish OPNGs till end of Sep. Link here.


----------



## KLiKzg (Jul 7, 2021)

July 5th OPNG units ECD from *ThreadRipper*:


----------



## KLiKzg (Jul 10, 2021)

Jul 7th OPNG units ECD from *ThreadRipper*:


----------



## KLiKzg (Jul 12, 2021)

Jul 11th OPNG units ECD from *ThreadRipper*:


----------



## KLiKzg (Jul 24, 2021)

Threadripper 22nd Jul ECD's about OPNG:


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 24, 2021)

I prefer to just stumble upon badges then ignore them personally.
I don't like news suppression though, Wcg better get they're shit in order, I don't want to have to blacklist them ,I have been crunching fairly passively for years.

I also don't get why Wcg are being bitchy.


----------



## KLiKzg (Jul 25, 2021)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> I prefer to just stumble upon badges then ignore them personally.
> I don't like news suppression though, Wcg better get they're shit in order, I don't want to have to blacklist them ,I have been crunching fairly passively for years.
> 
> I also don't get why Wcg are being bitchy.


That makes the 2 of us. I even wrote to chairman's in IBM about it, nothing has happen.

So WCG people do not like me at all. But usually I get what I want - one way or the other. 
Recently I homologated a original spoiler that Honda would not give papers. Managed to got to papers & pretty sure Honda of whole Europe is pretty pissed up at me. 

Let's see, how will this work out...


----------



## KLiKzg (Jul 31, 2021)

End Jul ECD's:




Changes:
- Help TB still running in dark for ECD.
- MIP ended, only reruns are available. All announced here.
- speed up in all projects shown, as ~6% of WCG is free for other projects...MCM announced it here.

Also, Threadripper made another announcement about ECD of OPNG's:


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2021)

Well that explains what's going on with MIP...  Bugger....  So close to my damn 20 year badge as well    I'm going to go off all grumpy now....


----------



## KLiKzg (Aug 10, 2021)

phill said:


> Well that explains what's going on with MIP...  Bugger....  So close to my damn 20 year badge as well  I'm going to go off all grumpy now....


For  a long time, WCG would not reveal the total amount of batches for MIP project. So we calculated the "average time of project" (somewhat less then 1400 days).

In the end, MIP lasted for something around 1430 days. Too bad, WCG opted not to reveal the total amount of batches up front.
We spoke on their forum about it, asked to be revealed. Nope, they said.
We told WCG it is no problem if the project got "extension" with extra batches. Nope, they said.

So we were always running in dark, like is HSTB running now. 

Do not get me wrong, WCG is organisation with good goals, run poorly! It is, how it is. We can switch to something else or stick with what we got.


----------



## KLiKzg (Aug 16, 2021)

Aug 16th Threadripper ECD for OPNG WUs:



Expected to have those till the end of Sep. Some speed up is expected after day top temps go down below 26°C.


----------



## KLiKzg (Sep 2, 2021)

Beginning of Sep ECD's:




Changes:
- MIP has ended on 9th Aug, so down to 4 projects!
- All of the projects show speed up.
- OPN project has stopped showing of total of batches, link. That is the "exact" reason why I do not post on WCG & why I got into fight with admins & mods there!

Latest ThreadRipper GPU tracking can be seen here for OPNG:


----------



## KLiKzg (Sep 15, 2021)

Mid Sep Threadripper GPU tracking of OPNG:


----------



## KLiKzg (Sep 23, 2021)

News from #Threadripper about OPNG:


----------



## KLiKzg (Sep 27, 2021)

Threadripper end of Sep report:





So, within a month we expect to hit 100k-th batch in OPNG. As previously for OPN was considered to be 2 targets, each with 50k batches. So we might have an outage of GPU OPNG units.

But we never know, as not clear understanding of batches has been given by scientist / researchers, about the scope of this project. We can only do the work & wait & see...


----------



## KLiKzg (Oct 23, 2021)

Back to ECD's, mid Oct check-up:




Comments:
- HSTB is never ending story, going well beyond avg. project length of 1380 days. Bravo!
- OPN1 slipped to March 2022, with latest hick-up of slower data stream. OPNG is up to 96k of 100k results, expecting the end of OPNG, check more info in picture down below.
- MCM is still on time, Oct 2022.
- ARP slipped for about a month back in Jul 2023.

OPNG status, from Threadripper:


----------



## KLiKzg (Oct 30, 2021)

End Oct ECD's:




Comments:
- HSTB in yellow, as no report was given in Oct.
- OPN in orange, as no reliable source was pulled out from News (no completed batches reported), link here. Only orientation is based on given batches in WUs, by users on WCG - thank you all!
- MCM in yellow, as no report was given in Oct. Some speed up occurred in this project, as this is the main project on WCG with 2/3 allocation of time / computers - which happen as the other projects finished. But also, as Northern hemisphere is going into Winter & most of the WCG power is allocated on Northern hemisphere.
- ARP has been reported to be ending in Dec 2022 in News, link here. My calcs show that even though we are crunching at speed of 5 batches per month now with 7,5% allocation of WCG, while ARP has been allocated before on 4% of WCG (before end of MIP) making around the same numbers. So linear end is in Dec 2022, but my calcs also compare the average of last 723 days (or 2 years of project run), which also takes into calculation two summer times when most users in summer take vacation with shutting down computers or slowing them down on automatic or manual way in BOINC. That is were our 2 approaches differentiate & why my calculations show that ARP is ending somewhere in March (ECD date), unless some other project will end before (or will be extended with new research / batches) as that will make ARP speed up and end up earlier in Sep 2022 (ECD corrected).


----------



## KLiKzg (Nov 7, 2021)

Threadripper just announced that WCG reached 100k batches in OPNG:





OPNG continued on, so we do not know where is the end.


----------



## KLiKzg (Nov 16, 2021)

*Threadripper* just posted another graph, till 150k of batches for OPNG:


----------



## KLiKzg (Dec 19, 2021)

Getting close to finishing CPU calcs on OPN1 research, as we get close to Target2. Pic by *Threadripper*:





Also newer OPNG graph (from 100k to 150k):





New mid-Dec ECD table:




Comments:
- HSTB in yellow, as report was given in Nov. No end time available!
- OPN in orange, as no report has given from Oct. Only orientation is based on user reports of WU numbers. Weight of project increased from ~26% to ~30%. But as 250k batches are expected (as we punched through more than 100k OPNG batches, so dates we pushed well into end of Q1 2022.
- MCM orange, as no report was given from Oct. Orientation also based on user WU numbers. Slowdown in weight from ~66% to ~62% did make changes in ECD, of pushing MCM at least for 1~2 month for getting new badges.
- ARP in green, as Dec report came in. It slowed down, as weight of project slowed from 7,5% to ~7%. We got additional 2 month for getting badges.


----------

